# How do pastor's wives deal with their husband's "Other Woman" - i.e., the Ministery



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2009)

Ministry takes a lot of time. It is harder to safeguard homelife. Interruptions are frequent.

What are some practical tips on how to safeguard one's homelife as a minister. 

How do wives live contendedly with a pastor for a husband when he is very busy. 

How does a pastor safeguard his homelife, without neglecting the flock. 

What are appropriate boundaries and practical ways to politely safeguard these boundaries. 

How does one infuse a joy in Christ in one's kids so that the perhaps-false stereotype of the PK (preacher's kid) does not happen and there is no rebellion or desertion of the faith among one's children. 

How does one not sacrifice family on the altar of ministry? 

And how does the pastor's wife contibute to that or bless the home in this area? Many of our wives homeschool a large number of kids, and also are present at our sides during busy ministries.


----------

